# New Muskrat Trapper



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am new to the trapping hobby and think i know most of the basics. I'm a die-hard hunter and was wondering if it was worth it to trap muskrats in the spring after the ice starts melting because i really don't have much spare time during the hunting season. I have heard of people trapping muskrats in the fall and during winter but not much about trapping them in the spring even though the season is still open. Any information about when i could get after these furry critters or any other helpful tips would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

IMO, Best time to go after them would be late fall and during winter. . Some of the rats later in the spring wil be OK but a majority of them will be beat up from mating and fighting for territory.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Spring 'rats are where its at. Ive taken thousands of em. Cutting into winter huts works, but its an awful lot of work.

From the time the ice starts to recede from shore, you'll have about 10-15 days to get after em. After that, they'll start fighting and damaging one another cutting their value in half, if not more.

The key to spring, is you HAVE to get the 'rat out to deep water to allow the traps weight to drag em down and drown em. If he cant get into deep enough water to drown, he'll flop around on shore or in shallow water, he'll likely wring off (contrary to popular belief, 'rats dont "chew" off their foot, they spin and spin until they wring their foot off), and his struggling will attract other 'rats, which will chew on him and put holes in him.

This means putting wire, chain, or cable extensions on all your traps to ensure they can reach deep water. Once a 'rat is caught, his first instinct is to head for deep water, give him enough "rope to hang himself" so to speak. Make sure theres enough extension there to reach out into MINIMUM of two feet of water, but more is generally better.

Put traps anywhere it looks like 'rats are coming up on shore to eat, groom, and rest. Sometimes, you may have traps every ten feet.

110 conibears in cattail runs also work very well.

Read the regulations, spring 'rat trapping has different rules and regs than fall/winter trapping.


----------

